# Matagorda Surf



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

Hit the Matagorda surf early this morning. Water looked almost what I would consider perfect. I was only able to go a little ways down since I did not have 4WD. I had a few blow ups early on a Bone Ghost and caught one 17". Had a few hits after that, and then nothing. The bite stopped after the menhaden moved in. They stretched as far as I could see down the beach and up the river.

I bet some people got into the trout, but we just never had a school move in after the first early bites. Limited mobility didnt help.

I was "jumping" with a little wave going through the gut and landed on tiny stingray. The barb stuck the side of my shoe, between my foot and sole of the shoes. I went to the beach and pricked my thumb getting it out, throbbed for a bit. Im 99% positive it was little ray and not a hard head from the way it reacted, and the barb is a perfectly symmetrical little spear. Got lucky, it would've hurt badddd.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

*Spines*

This will answer your question. Stingray on the left, catfish on the right.


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tex_Cattleman (Aug 23, 2013)

We were Tent City, 5.5 miles down. Two nights camping, six dads and 10 kids between 7 and 11. What a great weekend for all!

Conditions appeared perfect Sat morning. Light breeze and near smooth surf. Hit it hard at first light. The only thing that wasn't perfect was the fact there were no fish! We tried on and off through the day, but nada.

Same conditions this morning but with vastly improved results. From 7:00 to 9:00, it was non-stop. Both gulp shrimp and assassins were foolproof. These are the mornings that make me foam at the mouth to return. For pic reference, the biggest is 19".


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow nice! I guess we just werent were the fish were. We threw everything in the box at them and didnt get much after about 7:30.


----------



## Guy from Sealy (Mar 31, 2005)

Tex_Cattleman said:


> We were Tent City, 5.5 miles down. Two nights camping, six dads and 10 kids between 7 and 11. What a great weekend for all!
> 
> Conditions appeared perfect Sat morning. Light breeze and near smooth surf. Hit it hard at first light. The only thing that wasn't perfect was the fact there were no fish! We tried on and off through the day, but nada.
> 
> Same conditions this morning but with vastly improved results. From 7:00 to 9:00, it was non-stop. Both gulp shrimp and assassins were foolproof. These are the mornings that make me foam at the mouth to return. For pic reference, the biggest is 19".


I think I might have seen ya'll down there Saturday mornin.

I was hopin to fish croaker but the harbor was out so i caught some mullet and tried that for a while... all it got me was a HOUUUUUGE ray. broke me off at the beach but that was fine by me.

quit the mullet after that and threw tails for a while - nothin.

3 guys 100 yds west of me looked like they limited out . think they were usin shrimp.

another guy came in nest to me and strung up 2 or 3 fat footballs.. I had enough and walked over and asked what color he was throwing. Told me red and white tails. I thanked him and went to try it.

musta been holdin my mouth wrong cause i couldnt get a bite...

said screw it and went to the marsh to catch reds. Did better there.


----------



## keeepitwet (Jul 6, 2010)

I wonder if surf will hold till tomorrow morning....I sure want to go


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

We are going to pull our rv down there in late October. Staying at the rv park close to the mouth. I know that is a ways away, but wondering what we might expect. I think the reds should be running by then and hopefully we can get in on some of the flounder run. The parks pier lights will be almost right behind our trailer. Would it be best to work the river under the lights at night, or will it mostly be dinks? or would the surf be better? Can you catch flatties in the surf?


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

I was fishing in the surf at 3 mile and caught these that morning August 1st in the AM. That biggest one was 21"


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

shaggydog said:


> We are going to pull our rv down there in late October. Staying at the rv park close to the mouth. I know that is a ways away, but wondering what we might expect. I think the reds should be running by then and hopefully we can get in on some of the flounder run. The parks pier lights will be almost right behind our trailer. Would it be best to work the river under the lights at night, or will it mostly be dinks? or would the surf be better? Can you catch flatties in the surf?


October is a good time to catch trout in the river. I've fished under the lights in the river since I was a kid. We usually fished it in the winter months, but the absolute biggest trout I've caught in the river was in the month of October near Selkirk. A buddy and I both caught our limit (10 at the time) and we didn't keep a trout under 20 inches. October can be a good time to catch trout in the river. The flounder might be moving also, if we have a good cold front by then, that'll get the flounder running.


----------

